# some type of flowering bush



## blitzkrieg69

took some pictures of 2 bushes at my grandparents house and was wondering what kind of bush this was.
Thanks in advance for any help, Is this in the right thread?
(post wasnt made just to find out what type of bush, I thought the pictures turned out ok and was also wondering what everyone else thought)
#1





#2




#3


----------



## blitzkrieg69

anything?
is this in the correct spot also?


----------



## Jacki

Pretty flowers! I wouldn't say these are macro though - perhaps you will get more comments if you post this in the Nature section.


----------



## icassell

I'm not great with this stuff, but looks like an azalea to me.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azalea


----------



## blitzkrieg69

Jacki said:


> Pretty flowers! I wouldn't say these are macro though - perhaps you will get more comments if you post this in the Nature section.


 ah, mustve looked right over that section

thank you


----------



## mimstrel

We have some of those bushes at my house.  Azaleas.  

I like the second photo... maybe try to adjust your white balance, as they look kind of blue.


----------

